# Rap music battle



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

just pick a song you think will beat the last posted. i listen to hardcore rap but i'll judge by how hard it is, the beat, if the song actually makes sense and if its played out or not. everything goes as long as its rap. and you can make comments on a song. i wanna see how good these rap songs can get. i'll start it off.

song: young buck - lose my mind
YouTube - Young Buck - Lose My Mind


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 7, 2008)

YouTube - Royce Da 5'9 - Going Nutz
Royce- Going nutz


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

shit im feelin that. try this 

royce da 5'9" - take his life
YouTube - Royce Da 5'9 - Take His Life


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

It doesnt get more unique as far as the beat and flow

plus the lyrics are awesome

one of my fav songs

YouTube - The Chemical Brothers- Galvanize


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

You cannot deny how fuckin awesome the violin in this song is, and the lyrics are fucking crazy, also in my top ten. I love very unique stuff

YouTube - GZA/Genius - Breaker, Breaker


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 7, 2008)

good track by chemical brothers

and that young buck you posted was sick i jus forgot to post a comment on it lol that royce i'm me is sick...i'm gettin that bar exam 2 for sure

heres my other one i have alot more idk how much i'll be postin it might be alot depending on how active this gets lol

YouTube - Joe Budden - Who Killed Hip Hop (Parts 1 & 2)
one of the best i've heard in 08
theres a part 3 but it wasn't added in one whole file its like a 15 min track lol


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

the chemcal bros was wack 
the gza was better
the joe budden was good

i got sumthin...

cassidy - intro
YouTube - Cassidy - Intro (B.A.R.S. Vs. Da Hustla) (From B.A.R.S.)


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 7, 2008)

lol I was just about to post that one but i said naww i'ma post joe budden lol thats a sick track cassidy is dope


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

YouTube - Slick Rick ft Outkast - Street Talkin


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

alright this music is gettin wack...i'll bring it back...

cam'ron - he tried to play me
YouTube - He tried to play me - Cam'ron

wait wait wait...i got this
cam'ron - get ya gun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq5-R7rcmiY


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

Meh


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

i dont know what meh means.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

it means im nuetral on those songs. they arent bad but arent impressive


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh...well what do you got thats impressive?

find the best shit you can find or think of and put it up.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

lol hmmm. 

i dunno, gimme a few minutes. what kinda rap do you like?


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

i like anything hardcore. but really im just lookin for that impressive rap. that shit that ppl have to listen to even if they dont listen to rap.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

so that would mean lyrics then? i dont really listen to hardcore shit, i like the shit thats like spoken poetry but to a nice beat.

Sound like you wont like this, but i like this one, cause of the lyrics

YouTube - Ja Rule - Race Against Time


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

heres sumthin thats not hard but as real as it gets.

ludacris - runaway love
YouTube - Ludacris ft Mary J Blige - Runaway Love


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats fuckin awesome, thats what i mean, rap doesnt need to be hardcore to be good, its an awesome media.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah exactly. try this.

ja rule - the warning
YouTube - Ja rule - The warning


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

This one too

YouTube - Ja Rule - Daddy's Little Baby

Ronald Isley is a pimp and there is no denying this


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 7, 2008)

YouTube - Eminem - No Apologies

game set n matched lol


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

ok from now on we should quote which song we are responding to


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

jamieisdope said:


> YouTube - Eminem - No Apologies
> 
> game set n matched lol


YouTube - common the light


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 7, 2008)

YouTube - Joe Budden - If I should Die Tomorrow RIP To Stack Bundles

dope song but
game over deep song right here


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

man that eminem fucked it up. it'll be hard to get that but i got it....just give me a couple minutes. lol. damn man you know your rhymes.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

jamieisdope said:


> YouTube - Joe Budden - If I should Die Tomorrow RIP To Stack Bundles
> 
> dope song but
> game over deep song right here



Nice nice,

but beat this, its crazy, love the fuckin beat

YouTube - Noreaga - Sometimes

"sometime i got money and still feel broke "


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

LOL. OH SHIT. i was just listening to that noreaga about a half hr ago.

alright i aint got the eminem right now but i'll give it to you for now. the joe budden is done though.

joe budden - 10 mins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaRRqeriZfs


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 7, 2008)

cant just be 3 of us listening to rap out of this whole site lol


----------



## mjetta (Aug 7, 2008)

its classic, holy shit. you gotta love the slightly older shit.

rate this from one to ten. Good rolling around song. kinda a party but chill beat

YouTube - The Lox feat. Eve - Ryde Or Die, Bitch

"she miss me so bad that she pee in the bed"


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

hell yeah i cant turn off that ruff ryders shit.


----------



## ghengiskhan (Aug 8, 2008)

YouTube - Masta Ace - Acknowledge - Disposable arts - Real Hiphop
You can't spit N***a so you obviously must swallow, moth'fucka


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 8, 2008)

heres some tech n9ne 

YouTube - Tech N9ne - The Virus (Unreleased)


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

thats the kinda rap i like ghengis, about the lyrics, real talent

heres some international shit, real unique like i like it, plus hes funny and good

YouTube - Dizzee Rascal, Jus a Rascal

if you can keep up with his flows its good

"Stress on the brain complain to the fool"


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

hard to find more intensity than this. back when pt had some fire in him.

YouTube - Pastor Troy - Vica Versa


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> hard to find more intensity than this. back when pt had some fire in him.
> 
> YouTube - Pastor Troy - Vica Versa


More bout the struglle lol

YouTube - nappy roots - po folks

Anthony hamilton is the shit


----------



## ghengiskhan (Aug 8, 2008)

PT is pretty good

YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks - I against I feat. Planetary

YouTube - Benefit - So Sick

YouTube - k-otix (world renown)


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

mjetta said:


> More bout the struglle lol
> 
> YouTube - nappy roots - po folks
> 
> Anthony hamilton is the shit


 yeah man them country boys rank high on my list lol.



ghengiskhan said:


> PT is pretty good
> 
> YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks - I against I feat. Planetary
> 
> ...


 jedi mind tricks spit hardcore definitely. i got a lot of music like this in my thread but no one knows haha.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

man i can never get enough of that pastor troy song. i heard that song a countless amount of times and its still good. 

damn i cant turn it off to find a song. lol.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

You HAVE TO LOVE BROTHER ALI.

hes ablino and more black than Samuel Jackson LOL!!!

YouTube - eyedea vs brother ali

YouTube - Brother Ali- Lookin' at Me Sideways


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

EVERYONES GOTTA FEEL THIS. 

LUPE FIASCO - STREETS ON FIRE
YouTube - Lupe Fiasco-Streets On Fire


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> EVERYONES GOTTA FEEL THIS.
> 
> LUPE FIASCO - STREETS ON FIRE
> YouTube - Lupe Fiasco-Streets On Fire


Lol muslim rappers theres a theme


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

underated

party to this

YouTube - mvp-rock your body


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> man i can never get enough of that pastor troy song. i heard that song a countless amount of times and its still good.
> 
> damn i cant turn it off to find a song. lol.


 that shit makes me wanna bug out and scream at my wife with a shirt tied round my head hahaha. great music in here guys. welcome to the united snakes-i can hear brother ali saying that in my head.


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 8, 2008)

some lil wyte =) 

YouTube - Lil Wyte Â«AcidÂ»


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 8, 2008)

YouTube - Xzibit - Shroomz


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

j kwon - tipsy

YouTube - J-Kwon - Tipsy


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

i like that song tipsy even though theres no talent there

heres REAL talent

YouTube - Matisyahu - King without a crown


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

heres some lil wyte...

YouTube - lil wyte-oxycotton


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 8, 2008)

I think this is easily my favorite hip hop song of all time, which says a lot because I don't listen to much rap. But do understand talent when I hear it, and I think im going rep the best of my favorties. I could listen to it all day.

Smoke a bowl and LISTEN to the words...

(3:50)

"... victory is ours once we strike the source
enterprising wise men look to the horizon
thinking more capitalism is the wisdom
and in prison all citizens in power with rythm
we keep the funk alive by talking with idioms ..."

a rap masterpiece album - Deltron 3030 

YouTube - Deltron 3030 - 3030

So more favorites. Here's some politcal stuff I listen to. I think rap is the perfect vehicle for political/rebellious ideas and feelings.

This ones about a subject that get's brought up a lot on these forums heh.
Sorry the video's a bit depressing 

YouTube - MAKESHIFT PATRIOT

This one just has amazing lyrics.

YouTube - Deep Puddle Dynamics - The Scarecrow Speaks

"A mind stretched to a new idea never returns to it's original dimensions."


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

Deltron is the shiznit. Rep 4 u!!


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

lets make this thread about the best rap music. id like to thank everyone for posting the best songs there are. heres another...

bubba sparxxx - ugly
YouTube - Bubba Sparxxx Ugly Uncensored


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

i like that song and deliverance, its sentimental

YouTube - Bubba Sparxxx - Deliverance


----------



## ghengiskhan (Aug 8, 2008)

Good shit++ Sage Francis and Deltron are awesome.



AchillesLast said:


> I think this is easily my favorite hip hop song of all time, which says a lot because I don't listen to much rap. But do understand talent when I hear it, and I think im going rep the best of my favorties. I could listen to it all day.
> 
> Smoke a bowl and LISTEN to the words...
> 
> ...


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 8, 2008)

YouTube - Flowsik - Find a way out


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 8, 2008)

BACK WHEN EMINEM WAS AWESOME 

YouTube - Eminem - Infinite


----------



## ghengiskhan (Aug 8, 2008)

YouTube - Damian Marley feat Nas - Road to Zion

YouTube - Mac Dre Song 4U Cutthoat Committee


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

ghengiskhan said:


> YouTube - Damian Marley feat Nas - Road to Zion
> 
> YouTube - Mac Dre Song 4U Cutthoat Committee


damn you beat me to damien

but here anyway.

YouTube - Damian Marley ft Stephen Marley & Capleton - It Was Written
"did you know my eyes, are windows to world, did you know that i, exist before the earth, and you cant in a zion and where Jerry curl" lol love it

and lol biba sparx, thats mullet lady shaving her mustache, thats awesome


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

i was expecting flowsik to suck but that was tight to. nice!!!


----------



## mjetta (Aug 8, 2008)

This defines classic

very passionate this shits intense

YouTube - Nas;Puff Daddy - Hate Me Now (featuring Puff Daddy)


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

deltron sounds like he is with the gorillaz. mjetta brought it back with "hate me now though". kinda played out but definetly haven't heard it in awhile.


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 8, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> deltron sounds like he is with the gorillaz. mjetta brought it back with "hate me now though". kinda played out but definetly haven't heard it in awhile.


yeah deltron or del the funky homosapien was the voice of the drummer's spirit/ghost thing in the music video for "Clint Eastwood."

He also did some stuff on Demon Days but I don't remember which parts.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 8, 2008)

ray cash - bumpin my music
YouTube - Ray Cash- Bumpin My Music


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Aug 9, 2008)

YouTube - Three 6 Mafia-Posse Song
Is this hardcore enough for you?


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 9, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> the chemcal bros was wack
> the gza was better
> the joe budden was good
> 
> ...


 
Good choice


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 9, 2008)

Cassidy - Aim for the head (verse + interview)
YouTube - Cassidy Aim 4 The Head

give the little interview at the end a listen too


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 9, 2008)

project pat - niggas got me fucked up

YouTube - project pat niggas got me fucked up


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 9, 2008)

life aint nothing but bitches and money. weezey, game, clipse.

YouTube - Lil Wayne, The Game, Clipse - Dope Game


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

YouTube - GZA - Knock, Knock

bam


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 9, 2008)

project pat - up there

YouTube - Project Pat ft Krazie - Up There


----------



## mjetta (Aug 9, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> project pat - up there
> 
> YouTube - Project Pat ft Krazie - Up There


I was just gonna post this. Its the best smoking sign hands down

"Shh, listen, hear my brain as it fries"


----------



## mjetta (Aug 9, 2008)

Love this

YouTube - Mos Def ft Nate Dogg, Pharoah Monch - Oh No


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

donwonton - ima fuckin knock you out

OpenDNS


----------



## mjetta (Aug 9, 2008)

YouTube - Nate Dogg ft. Dr.Dre - Your Wife

thats to you


----------



## mjetta (Aug 9, 2008)

YouTube - Ludacris - Area Cod

any song with nate dogg is automatically good. 

he could sing the fucking ABC's and it would sound good


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 9, 2008)

no way. you obviously dont listen to cypress hill. check these out.

spark another owl
YouTube - Cypress Hill-Spark Another Owl-

everybody must get stoned
YouTube - Cypress Hill " Everybody Must Get Stoned"

i wanna get high
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB6QQIwGC_c

and the list goes on....


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 9, 2008)

i wonder if hes talkin about whit owl blunts. their my favorite blunts. their not popular i dont think. when i was a bum livin at my friends house i use to buy white owl's cuz they were cheap and good blunts for the money. if i remember right i use to use the peach ones. jeez i was high all day everyday hard. i was on like...a weed binge. i swear i use to smoke like an oz a wk and white owls were the shit.


EDIT: cant forget about this one

illusions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWJ3MmcMieo


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2008)

YouTube - MHM - Mobb Deep - Got It Twisted


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 10, 2008)

I could post geto boys & scarface songs for days on here but I always liked this one ....
Street Life
YouTube - geto boys street life


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 10, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> I could post geto boys & scarface songs for days on here but I always liked this one ....
> Street Life
> YouTube - geto boys street life


 now thats what i am talking about. i used to get drunk and crack heads after listening to this.

YouTube - Geto Boys - Open Minded


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

YouTube - Lil Wayne - Beat Without Bass (W/ Lyrics)

bad ass song even if u dont like him


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 10, 2008)

This is one of my all time favorite songs ... to many memories from hearing this song. 

20-2-life - Inside looking out
YouTube - 20-2-Life - Inside Looking Out


*EDIT* sorry I couldnt forget this one too...

ESG - Swangin & Bangin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdAyJLP4g5k


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 11, 2008)

For great smoking songs,

check this shit out...I could listen to it all day

YouTube - People Under the Stairs - Acid Raindrops


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 11, 2008)

kidz in the hall - drivin down the block

YouTube - Official Kidz In The Hall "Driving Down The Block" Video


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 12, 2008)

YouTube - Immortal Technique - Obnoxious


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 12, 2008)

obnoxious, very good song

heres one
YouTube - Kick In The Door-Biggie Smalls


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 13, 2008)

beanie sigel - purple rain
YouTube - Purple Rain Feat.Bun B

fiend - who got the fire
YouTube - FIEND - WHO GOT THE FIRE


----------

